# Spring Surprise 2014



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

We received three of our very 1st goats last year. Mom, Dad and three month old. Been waiting and checking to see if Hail Mary was pregnant. I could not tell despite all the advice out there! Lol yesterday, I found a beautiful Spring Surprise! Hail Mary gave birth the day before (from the looks of things) 26Mar2014! She is a Lil doe. Adorable and I am in love! We are now proud to be companions with 4 lovely goats!


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! She looks so comfy there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

TY! She was! lol I snuck back out and hung out with her and mom in the goat house last night! I just couldn't help myself! I was hoping for a girl and started wondering if we would ever have one! Her brother is a handsome devil himself! Born last year in June.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, so adorable


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Is she a Nubian Boer cross? Sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Awww so Adorable!! Love the pic in front of the fire place sitting, Congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. I love those great happy surprises.


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Another surprise....Announcement on the baby goat: there was a Smmmmaaaal error. She is a HE! Lol the bumps around the male goat balls made me think it was a miniature tit set up. Nope. She.....HE peed in front of me today and I noticed although he still squatted like a female....I saw a trickle from under his belly. That's where the male appendix will reside. Lol so I flipped him over and made him stay still....got a good look at the anatomy and it was decided! #ThisBoyIsGonnaGetFixed #StillLuvHim #PoorKid








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

I gotta go back to the drawing board on names! I was 'this' close to calling him Grace! Lol His mothers name is Hail Mary. The phrase "Hail Mary, Full of Grace" kept coming to mind! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

New pics from this mornings goat house visit.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm new at this goat thing, I just know mom & Dad are registered as Boars. I will check on that. Thanks to all for the support. This is truly fun! Best place ever for me to be ecstatic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Aplyn: that is a cool pic! I loved it too! Ty! Photos is becoming a bit of a hobby for me! Lol like goats, horse, cats, dogs aren't enough! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

mapeltier said:


> Another surprise....Announcement on the baby goat: there was a Smmmmaaaal error. She is a HE! She.....HE peed in front of me today and I noticed although he still squatted like a female....I saw a trickle from under his belly.
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:ROFL: You have no idea how many times we have had that problem! We had a donkey named JJ (JennyJack) cause we couldn't decide what he was. Hubby told me jenny and I just took his word. About a week later I see "her" peeing...and girls don't have that appendage! LOL


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Last updates pics on my visit to the goat house this morning: some include Mary's yearling Manuel as he came in to visit. 
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Nah, he's not spoiled at ALL! LoL
How about calling him Graceland?


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

mapeltier said:


> Another surprise....Announcement on the baby goat: there was a Smmmmaaaal error. She is a HE! Lol the bumps around the male goat balls made me think it was a miniature tit set up. Nope. She.....HE peed in front of me today and I noticed although he still squatted like a female....I saw a trickle from under his belly. That's where the male appendix will reside. Lol so I flipped him over and made him stay still....got a good look at the anatomy and it was decided! #ThisBoyIsGonnaGetFixed #StillLuvHim #PoorKid
> View attachment 61892
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:ROFL:

Don't feel bad. I have a hen named Fernando. She is my most spoiled rotten pet hen.

Oh and I am sorry about him turning out to be a boy. You were so excited that it was a girl. He is adorable though.


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, I was so excited about a girl! Now I feel kinda bad about that! Lol I love him so much! UPDATE: today he was 5 days old. It just amazes me how much they can do! Mama got a half bath & hoofs trimmed. I took them out to the front for about 6hrs to enjoy the spring weather with no harassment from her hubby Clem and yearling Manny. Of course I took video and pictures for you all.




































































~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Mama Mary is so regal!


























In honor of our Spring Suprise!

~Moe


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, we decided his 1st name is: Alvin
Don't know his middle just yet. Alvin just fits! He bumbles around in such a way, Alvin it was! Lol ~Moe


~Moe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol Karen!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

So precious!!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm on Vacation in Belize and guess whom I am thinking about??!! LOL well, all my babies, but lots about Alvin our Spring Surprise. Here is a pic sent to me this morning with him up on a tree stump playing around:








~Moe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------

